# best drying towel and wher to buy ??



## v929ono (Oct 30, 2007)

need a new drying towel wots the best one out there and wher can i get one ??


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Well I have 3 drying towels at the moment...
The Aquatouch Drying Towel and 2 x RaceGlaze towels. What I do is remove the standing water with 1 race glaze towel and then get rid of the excess moisture with the aqautouch and use the remaining raceglaze on my rims.
Excellent overall and leaves me with a lovely finish.
www.raceglaze.co.uk
www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=143


----------



## bullit (May 11, 2007)

have a search. been covered as many times as my bed sheets


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

I've found the Miracle Dryer to be the best drying towel I've used, available from Car Wash N Wax or Clean Your Car

Darren


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Miracle Drying towel for me too. 

Just got two last week and used one for the first time at the weekend. After finishing drying the car, it hardly felt wet. Marvellous towel.


----------



## phil440 (Aug 19, 2007)

Ive got a few different drying towels sonus x2, megs x2 (wheels and door shuts), miracle bigger than my civic


----------



## joN_Mega (Dec 4, 2006)

I use an AG synthetic chamois after using a rubber blade, is this a school boy error? should I be using microfibres? I did try once but they didnt seem to take up any water?
joN


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Miracle towels for me too. Far softer than the sonus/pakshak waffle weave's.


----------



## alexsix (Sep 23, 2006)

Miracle drying towel for me. I think there so good I've just ordered another from Tim @ Clean Your Car. Great service, next day delivery and I only paid for the normal delivery service!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html

Spot on for me! :thumb:


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

2 miracle towels


----------



## SwirlyNot (Jun 20, 2006)

ive tried a few different types and have reverted to microfibers too - dont know how long it will lst over the winter when the water dosent dry off as easily


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

joN_Mega said:


> I use an AG synthetic chamois after using a rubber blade, is this a school boy error? should I be using microfibres? I did try once but they didnt seem to take up any water?
> joN


Yes you really need to ditch those, I now only use my blade on the windows.

These are really good straight from the packet 'Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel'


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

i have a miracle drying towel and its great


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

These are really good straight from the packet 'Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel'[/QUOTE]

These towels are excellent and can be bought from traders on here or from Autopiacarcare.com in US (excellent xchange rate at the moment)


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Maxtor said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/sonus-der-wunder-drying-towel-pkg/2/prod_84.html
> 
> Spot on for me! :thumb:


Me to !!! :thumb:


----------

